# Does anyone have an invert sugar recipe?



## ulalah.reedy (Oct 17, 2022)

I have googled invert sugar recipes, and found one and used it, as follows: 1 Kilo sugar, 1 gram citric acid, 480 ml water. Cook mixture and boil to 236 degrees Fahrenheit and then take off heat and cool. It appears to have turned out nicely and I’m going to use it to backsweeten a batch of cranberry/raspberry/tart cherry wine I have clearing now. I just wonder if anyone has any input on this. Many Thanks!


----------



## ratflinger (Oct 17, 2022)

1.5 tbsp of lemon juice. Good if you unexpectedly run out of citric acid. Might let the mix cook for 20 - 30 min, just under boil.


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 17, 2022)

I made it once out of curiosity. It's good during fermentation since the sucrose is broken down to glucose and fructose making life easier for the yeast, saving them a step. If I make it again it may be for my baking rather than wine making. I am curious, though, if there's a difference when used for back sweetening. Hmm...sounds like bench tests are in my future.


----------



## vinny (Oct 17, 2022)

ratflinger said:


> Might let the mix cook for 20 - 30 min, just under boil.


I don't remember the ratio, but I'm pretty sure when I made it time was the key. I recall holding it at temperature for 30 minutes.


----------



## vinny (Oct 17, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I made it once out of curiosity. It's good during fermentation since the sucrose is broken down to glucose and fructose making life easier for the yeast, saving them a step. If I make it again it may be for my baking rather than wine making. I am curious, though, if there's a difference when used for back sweetening. Hmm...sounds like bench tests are in my future.


A slight caramelization might make for a interesting experiment!


----------



## QuiQuog (Oct 17, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I am curious, though, if there's a difference when used for back sweetening. Hmm...sounds like bench tests are in my future.


Invert sugar is already broken down into its glucose and fructose components, as you said. One feature of invert sugar is that it's sweeter when those components separate. Another way to invert sugar is by putting it in alcohol, such as when back sweetening. So, when you back sweeten with sugar until it tastes right to you, in time the sugar separates into glucose and fructose and becomes sweeter than you intended. This is why people say to add sugar until it's almost as sweet as you like it. Using sugar that's fully inverted should keep it from sweetening over time. Assuming it's fully inverted, that is. Some say you need to keep it at just under boiling for at least an hour. So bringing it to a boil and letting it cool may not allow it to fully invert. It may just be simple syrup or partially invert at that point.


vinny said:


> A slight caramelization might make for a interesting experiment!


I accidentally caramelized a batch by leaving it on the stove overnight. It does make a difference in flavor, at least in the Dragon's Blood I added it to. I also added it to a bottle of mead with disappointing results so far. It seemed to make the honey notes disappear.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Oct 17, 2022)

*Invert sugar can be made by dissolving two parts sugar into one part water, adding two teaspoons lemon juice per pound of sugar, bringing this almost to a boil, and holding it there for 30 minutes (DO NOT allowing it to boil). If not to be used immediately upon cooling, this can be poured into a sealable jar, sealed and cooled in the refrigerator. Invert sugar should NOT be used to sweeten finished wine as it will encourage refermentation.*


----------



## ulalah.reedy (Oct 17, 2022)

Ok… I thought the whole point of using invert sugar to backsweeten is because invert sugar WILL NOT FERMENT… I’ve read this from several many sources… Anybody know anything more on this?


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Oct 17, 2022)

Lactose and Maltodextrin do not ferment


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 17, 2022)

Any addition of fructose/glucose sugar after the completion of fermentation can cause refermentation, unless you either have the ABV above the level the yeast can ferment or you add both Potassium Metabisulphite and Potassium Sorbate in the correct amounts.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 17, 2022)

ulalah.reedy said:


> Ok… I thought the whole point of using invert sugar to backsweeten is because invert sugar WILL NOT FERMENT… I’ve read this from several many sources… Anybody know anything more on this?


You are correct in it is what almost everyone uses to back sweeten. As Craig mentioned you just have to make sure you use the proper amounts of sorbate and sulfites.


----------



## ulalah.reedy (Oct 17, 2022)

And it’s my understanding that it needs to come up to at least 236 degrees Fahrenheit and then simmer for a half hour or so for the process to be complete. Cooking for longer periods of time may cause it to carmelize


mainshipfred said:


> You are correct in it is what almost everyone uses to back sweeten. As Craig mentioned you just have to make sure you use the proper amounts of sorbate and sulfites.


Yes, this is my understanding! I left out the part about using potassium sorbate and potassium metabisulfite, which are key! Thank you!


----------



## ulalah.reedy (Oct 17, 2022)

Thanks to everyone providing information on this one! You’ve all been most helpful!


----------

